# R10 setup phone call, must it match number on SUB.



## Anewman (Jan 17, 2006)

The number used when we originally subbed with is about 7 months gone, we now have no land line(family of 4, 5 cell phones). 

I currently recieve the big 3 sports packages every year, they renew automatically and lack of land line has not been an issue. But my Hard drive died and I know I can call them and get a new box but I may not be allowed to do the sports packages If I tell them I have no land line.

So I have reset the R10 after instantcake and did the "CLEAR AND DELETE", and now the R10 requires the setup phonecall in order to use the recorder. 

Can I make that phone call from any phone number or does it have to match the number DIRECTV has on record? Also there is one PPV item listed as "title not available" and cost is "unkown". Will that call also send PPV info and which could red flag the phone numbers dont match issue?

Any advice would help, Please.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

you can make it from anywhere.
the items on your PPV list won't cause any problems


----------

